# a card for that special somone.



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

OMG :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I know a few people who I could send that to :lol:


----------



## k19rks (Nov 18, 2013)

That's done dodgy calligraphy/italic writing there! But it's funny where our minds always go! My first thought wasn't that it said aunt but looked like something else, I just thought it was a card saying that word


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

I was sent that pic last night and it took me ages to realise that it actually meant to say 'aunt'.

I was also sent this which was almost equally as amusing


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

For the BMW driver perhaps!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


SPECSMAN said:


> For the BMW driver perhaps!


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)




----------

